#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Хрящевая ткань в суставах не обновляется в течение жизни

## Georgiy

Прочитал статью и еще раз убедился в полезности гимнастики для суставов, которой Фабио учит под руководством ЧННР. Если она и не обновляется, но лучше суставы упражнять движением, чем не делать этого.

*Хрящевая ткань в суставах не обновляется в течение жизни*

http://scientificrussia.ru/articles/...echenie-zhizni




> Катя Хайнмайер (Katja M. Heinemeier) из Центра здорового старения (Дания) и ее коллеги провели исследование опорно-двигательного аппарата человека методом радиоуглеродного датирования. Исследователи пришли к выводу, что наши суставы с возрастом практически не обновляются. Это означает, что разработка новых методов лечения многих заболеваний суставов может быть сложнее, чем считалось до сих пор. Результаты работы опубликованы в журнале Science Translational Medicine. 
> 
> В новом исследовании ученые применили радиоуглеродный анализ (метод, который часто применяется в археологии и судебно-медицинской экспертизе) для изучения изменения опорно-двигательного аппарата человека. В проекте приняли участие пятнадцать добровольцев, родившихся в 1935-1997 годы. 
> 
> Методической основой работы послужил тот факт, что во время холодной войны активно проводились испытания ядерной бомбы. Из-за этого уровень углерода-14, который усваивается всеми живыми существами из атмосферы, резко подскочил во всем мире. Таким образом, следы этого явления до сих пор можно обнаружить у людей, живших в 1950-1960-е годы. 
> 
> Метод радиоуглеродного датирования уже применялся для определения возраста жировых отложений, хрусталика глаза и других тканей организма.Теперь ученые использовали его для оценки состояния хрящевой ткани. Они увидели, что в течение жизни у человека практически не образуется нового коллагена в хрящах — даже у лиц, подвергающихся высоким физическим нагрузкам или перенесших некоторые заболевания. 
> 
> Результаты работы объясняют, почему хрящевая ткань так трудно заживает после травм и ставят новые проблемы в терапии остеоартрита и других заболеваний суставов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.07.2016), Йен (11.07.2016), Кхьенце Гьял (16.06.2018)

----------


## Фил

Бегать лучше поменьше  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.07.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

Я ни разу не медик, но тем не менее обращу внимание на такую вещь. В Вики пишут, что 




> Строительным материалом для хрящей служат хондроитин сульфат и глюкозамин. Они восстанавливают структуру суставов, эластичность суставных поверхностей и их объём, устраняют боли, связанные с гипермобильностью суставов и артрозом, усиливают действие противовоспалительных препаратов.


Чтобы меня не обвинили в рекламе не буду указывать препараты, в которых эти вещества являются действующими. Надежда в том, что проглотил таблетку и хотя бы часть этих веществ попала в суставы...

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.07.2016), Кхьенце Гьял (16.06.2018)

----------


## Chikara

> Я ни разу не медик, но тем не менее обращу внимание на такую вещь. В Вики пишут, что 
> 
> 
> 
> Чтобы меня не обвинили в рекламе не буду указывать препараты, в которых эти вещества являются действующими. Надежда в том, что проглотил таблетку и хотя бы часть этих веществ попала в суставы...


Было бы хорошо, но ведь исследования показали, что в течение жизни практически не образуется новый коллаген в хрящах.

----------


## Айрат

А как объяснят эти "ученые", что я свой артрит с помощью цигун вылечил? До этого 10 лет страдал от артрита коленного сустава, с трудом передвигался. А сейчас спокойно по 20-30 км по горам с рюкзаком хожу. И мой случай не уникален, таких много.

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (16.06.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> А как объяснят эти "ученые", что я свой артрит с помощью цигун вылечил? До этого 10 лет страдал от артрита коленного сустава, с трудом передвигался. А сейчас спокойно по 20-30 км по горам с рюкзаком хожу. И мой случай не уникален, таких много.


Полагаю, что лишний вес и зашлаковка организма - основная причина артрита, Вам не цигун помог, а отсутствие лишнего веса и нормализация метаболизма в результате двигательной активности.

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (16.06.2018)

----------


## Айрат

> Полагаю, что лишний вес и зашлаковка организма - основная причина артрита, Вам не цигун помог, а отсутствие лишнего веса и нормализация метаболизма в результате двигательной активности.


У меня никогда не было лишнего веса, всегда худощавым был

----------


## Chikara

У полного человека хрящи от пилюль и цигуна не нарастятся до уровня поддержания его лишнего веса.

----------


## Chikara

> У меня никогда не было лишнего веса, всегда худощавым был


Я знаю, что у Вас нет лишнего веса, об этом и говорю.

----------


## Chikara

Поможет бег, но постепенно.)

----------


## Айрат

> Я знаю, что у Вас нет лишнего веса, об этом и говорю.


не вижу смысла спорить. у меня есть практический опыт восстановления суставов своих и у других людей, если это не вписывается в научную картину мира, то я в эту картину и не лезу )))

----------


## Chikara

> не вижу смысла спорить. у меня есть практический опыт восстановления суставов своих и у других людей, если это не вписывается в научную картину мира, то я в эту картину и не лезу )))


Как Вы это делаете? При росте 182 раньше я весил 90, болело правое колено, скинул до 78-80 перестало.

----------


## Georgiy

> Было бы хорошо, но ведь исследования показали, что в течение жизни практически не образуется новый коллаген в хрящах.


Я поэтому и написал, что есть надежда, новые данные похоже противоречат применению таких препаратов....

----------


## Georgiy

> А как объяснят эти "ученые", что я свой артрит с помощью цигун вылечил? До этого 10 лет страдал от артрита коленного сустава, с трудом передвигался. А сейчас спокойно по 20-30 км по горам с рюкзаком хожу. И мой случай не уникален, таких много.


никак, потому что аллопатическая медицина не занимается объяснением результатов традиционной

----------


## Georgiy

вот совершенно неожиданная информация о глюкозамине

буддистам, конечно, не интересно продлевать свои страдания в сансаре посредством увеличения продолжительности своей жизни, но тем не менее  :Smilie: 




> *- Расскажите, пожалуйста, о своих методах и секретах продления молодости и увеличения продолжительности жизни.*
> 
> - Самые эффективные методы здесь – это различные ограничения диеты: калорийности, отдельных аминокислот, голодание. Я пытаюсь периодически голодать, но в силу всех сложностей и ограничений этого метода, пока мне не удалось осуществить его на практике в полной мере. Поэтому сейчас я в основном пользуюсь различными препаратами, которые являются миметиками ограничения калорийности: большинство геропротекторов выполняют эту функцию. Например, глюкозамин.


http://2045.ru/news/35005.html

----------

